# Does she like me?



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok ppl.. 

This was what happened. Last saturday i was drinking at a fav pub i normally go to. This girl (my age - 27) started working there as a bartender 2 mths ago. I normally go down once or twice a week with some mates to have a few drinks. Well, for about a month now, each time she gets drunk, she would rest up in the office and i would go in (i know the owners) to check up on her to see if she was ok. So the first time, she held my hands. 2nd time, we were hugging. And last saturday, i took her back to my place, both pretty drunk and had sex. She woke up the next morning and left. (i dont have her number as i never asked.. she never gave it to me either). The thing is, i told her i liked her but probably cant love anyone at this stage. So i went down to the pub the next night, knowing she was working to see her reaction. Everythiing was as per normal until i said "hey u shouldnt be drinking that much (as she was drinking with a customer) and she responded in "its ok, you'll take me home?". I smiled but left soon after due to being really tired. 


What should i do from here to test the waters? i mean i like this girl but i dont know her well and dont want to fall for anyone that quick and find that its a big mistake. Ive just got out of a 6 yr relationship and have a 4 yr old child. (6 mths since BU)

Advise?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Just take it slow and preferably get to know her outside the bar setting when she's not drinking. 

P.S. Why is she always drunk so much? If she can go home with a customer like you, could she go home with other ones too while she is drunk? Just something to think about.

Best wishes.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

She is going to be getting hit on all night. Combine that with the alcohol and overall sexxiness of the club scene and she was probably looking for someone safe to go home with. 

Wouldnt read too much into this, but if you told her you like her but not looking for a relationship, she might be interested.

Keep us informed.


----------

